# dfsvc.exe problem running and uninstalling programs



## destes (Sep 26, 2007)

I downloaded a new program recently as a .zip file. Once I extracted the files and tried to run the setup.exe program I got the error 
"dfsvc.exe has encounterd a problem and has to close". I then tried to do an uninstall of the program which was listed in the add/remove programs listing and received the same error msg.

The programs' creator mentioned this was a .NET problem. I looked and saw that I have both .NET 1.1 and .NET 2.0 installed on my system. I tried to remove them and receive the same error msg.

How can I ressolve this problem?

I have downloaded and run the new program on another system without errors so it must be my machine. Please help!

:4-dontkno


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

dfsvc.exe is the Microsoft® .NET Framework

http://www.whatsrunning.net/whatsrunning/QueryProcessID.aspx?Process=5773

.NET Framework 3.5 Installation Error

http://forums.msdn.microsoft.com/en-US/netfxsetup/thread/29c901db-94ef-4242-9596-b4ac5c40d124/
Full installation package from here .NET Framework 3.5 full package and then try the installation with the Windows Administrator account login.
http://download.microsoft.com/download/6/0/f/60fc5854-3cb8-4892-b6db-bd4f42510f28/dotnetfx35.exe

http://astebner.sts.winisp.net/Tools/dotnetfx_cleanup_tool.zip
1) Clean off all temp files off your machine, with ccleaner oir other, or just go to Local Settings, Temp (have to unhide these files to see them). 
2) Close all internet windows open
3) Close HP photo digital imaging monitor in task tray, if you have a high end HP printer installed like I do, HP C7180, I found it interfered w/ installations.
4) Run Zip file link above
5) Immediately close Microsoft.com update internet window where you got zip file, or it won't work!!!
6) direct it to fix all versions of .NET, may need to restart computer
7) repeat steps 1-3
8) Open Windows update check for updates, custom install should have 3-4 packages to update
9) Update only one at a time, start with .NET FRAMEWORK version 1.1 Service Pack 1
10) restart computer, repeat steps 1-3
11) Open windows update check for updates, custom, may have KB928366 OR KB110806, ONLY run one update at a time.
12) restart computer, repeat steps 1-3
13) open windows update, check for updates, custom install should have KB829019 .NET 2.0:X86 run install
14) restart computer, repeat steps 1-3
15) open windows update custom install, KB928416 .NET 3.0:x86 should be last one.
16) restart computer
17) May get a few anomoly error messages documentviewer.msi missing or can't find photogallery, will have to resolve these later, end messages running with "WINDOWS TASK MANAGER" to move on.


----------



## destes (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for your help ThorXP. 
This looks involved but I will give it a shot when I get to my home computer. Do I need to run the programs from each of the links you sent in succession, and then follow the instructions, or are they just for information?

Some more info for you. 
I tried to install and run the dotnetfx.exe file from Microsoft previously but the install crashed also. I tried to install this fix for both versions with the same result. Seems I cannot install or uninstall anything related to .NET at this point.

I cleaned the cookies and such from my systemthis morning before I left for work using Adware. Is that sufficient instead of using Ccleaner?


----------

